# My fishies- bettas and more :)



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Let's see if this works :S
http://www.shareapic.net/View-25671060-.html


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool, I guess it worked


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

You have some stunning betta's there buddy! 

Love the Emerald and platimums. 

Hope your getting into breeding em. Thanks for sharing and all the best!


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! i have been breeding bettas for a little over a year now, those photos are mostly of fish i have sold or am selling though. i do own over 100 bettas though!


----------

